# Advice needed regarding my offer



## Crashblue (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello everyone,

my company wants to send me to Tokyo for something between ond year minimum and three years maximum.

I am working for a big japanese company and they want me to work in their head office in Tokyo.

I browsed the web reagarding salaries, taxes, housing e.g. in Japan. I have also been to Japan quite often for private reasons so I know the country from a holiday day trip point of view. I also had japanese courses in high school and would be speaking vocabulary and grammar wise (but not kanij) wise able to pass the N2 language test.

Currently I am working on a low tier management position within the German branch of the company. They just want to send at least once someone to Japan because we are getting Japanese Expats all the time. Jobwise I think the main goal is to make personal connections with people to use if someone from europe needs anything from the headquarter. Second goal would be to be involved in some global project management.

If I take todays exchange rate i currently make about 9.2 Mio Yen a year on a 35h contract with 30 paid days of holidays and paid sick leave. So im currently trying to translate this to japanese standard (40h, 20 days of holidays, no paid sick leave e.g.) and I would end up somewhere around 12 Mio Yen +. I know if I would apply for the same job in a different company I currently have I would probably get around 12 Mio Yen in Germany.

I know they are paying the apartments here in Germany for the japanese expats so I was thinking about 12 Mio + Housing + Prospektive entitlment for all my insurances in Germany + moving costs + an unknown uplift to my current salary. However I read about incomes in Japan and according to the articles my 12 Mio would be somewhere in the middle to upper management area with someone in their late 40 to 60s (I am currently 34).


Any good advice regarding a relaistic salary?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

To start with, your 40 hours and 20 days is what might be in a book somewhere. If that's your expectation of your actual working hours and vacation days, you'll probably want to adjust your expectations.


----------



## Crashblue (Feb 2, 2015)

I know but I think I can't ask for the same salary as the head of the directors board.


----------



## Raffish_Chapish (Jul 2, 2014)

I work for Robert Walters in Japan (bilingual recruitment specialists) - we conduct extensive research in terms of market rate salaries, our most recent salary survey was published last week and is accessible from our website.
Our website also has a function where you input your details (work experience, industry etc) and it calculates your market rate in Japan.
Here is the link: http://m.robertwalters.co.jp/en/salary-checker.html 

Hope this helps


----------

